# BFN on 11dp5dt - is it all over



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi

Done a HPT this morning and its a negative.  I am 11dp5dt, so is this probably the outcome.  my test date is Friday but just trying to be logical about things.

Thanks Axx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

oh Aikybeats - just wanted to send you   - have read thru your history -you have been through this so many times its just so bloomin unfair!

i'm also on the 2ww -but started bleeding day7 - full on heavy for 1 day & now nothing - but i kinda know it hasn't worked again.

thinking of you

sam xx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

But also wanted to say - you  have tested a few days early - -hang on in there for a couple more days  & test again  

fingers crossed

Sam xx


----------



## .45074 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Aiky
I'm in the same situation as you- 3dt and due to test on Thursday. I tested when I got home from work tonight- negative. MY DH is trying to remain positive and says that it might change by OTD but I'm not as optomistic. Currently trawelling through FF to find out whether this has happened to other people. Let's hope both our results change   = good luck x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Jem

Let me know if you find anything.  I know we dont have long now but the wait is terrible.  Are you doing another test first pee tomorrow?  I will be doing them every morning now till Friday.

Take care and good luck for Thursday. axxx


----------



## .45074 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going to the same as u and test each morning now. I guess until I get a period then there's still a chance. If u look through the page topics on 2ww there are loads of people who have had bfn at this stage and even on OTD and still have positive outcome so fingers crossed. I did first response today but might try clearblue digi in am. It seems like quite alot oc clinics do blood test as matter of course but my clinic didn't mention it to me- how about u? X


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning Jem

How you get on this morning?  Mines is negative again.

I might phone my Doctors and get an appointment to get a blood test done on OTD just to make double sure.

Good luck for your test this morning.  speak soon. Loveaxxx


----------



## .45074 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aiky, negative this morning  I had exactly same thought as u about checking blood test with clinic. Going to call them when I get to work- otherwise u just carry on being in limbo until period arrives- just want to know for sure one way or the other now! Good luck, let me know how u get on


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi pink

Thanks for that - gives me wee bit of hope.  Yip I would continue with the pessaries until 12 weeks.

Will test again tomorrow.

Love axxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning Jem

How you get on this morning?

axx


----------



## .45074 (Dec 17, 2009)

Neg for me and slight bit of brown blood yesterday morning but nothing since. Have accepted it's not going to happen. I reallyhope u get a better result, looks like uv been on a long journey to get here x


----------



## .45074 (Dec 17, 2009)

Pink & Whites- thanks so much

A- any news? hope you are ok


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Aiky, good luck for tomo         

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Jem - so sorry hun.

Stars - thanks hun

Tested today but still negative so am not holding out any hope for tomorrow.  To do clinics HPT in morning then goingto get bloods taken at 9am and should hear from hospital in afternoon.

Will be having a well earned drink saturday I think.

Jem - are you getting your bloods taken?#

Love axxx


----------



## .45074 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi A, my clinic don't do bloods at matter of course, I asked them if they would and they said no. I just want my period to arrive now so I can draw a line under this round. I really hope u get some good news tomoro, will b thinking of u


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning

BFN for me this morning. Get bloods at 9am then that will be it.

Hope your well. Speak soon.

Love axxx


----------



## .45074 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry A- I really hope something changes for you at 9am xx


----------

